# Solved: "file format is not valid" error message



## countrydaddy (Mar 3, 2007)

I am still using Excel 97 on Windows XP. I have been keeping a daily log in Excel for two years now. Yesterday I tried to open the file to make an entry and I received this message; "2006-07 Log book.xls: file format is not valid." Any idea what could have happened and how to retrieve the file. I checked all the forums I could find on the subject, but none helped. I have a lot of valuable info in that file and would sure hate to lose it. Thanks for any help.

Regards;
countrydaddy


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The immediate answer would be that the file has become corrupt at the last save. This happens with any file from time to time.

This is why you MUST have copies of important data stored off the PC hard drive, as hard drives themselves also die without warning. Data that only exists on the hard drive is data that you do not care about losing.

There are many programs that "might" recover the data, most are not free.
None will give a guarantee, but before you start at least make a copy of the corrupt file now, so that any extraction of data that you try will not make it worse.

Look here for a start
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/xls-repair.html

This one allows you to try it as a demo, to see if it works. Only if it does would you purchase it:
http://www.cimaware.com/main/products/excelfix.php?gclid=CJDd8bbn2ooCFR1Bggod4mHz2Q


----------



## ISys (Mar 4, 2007)

That almost sounds like the file you saved at the last save converted itself to a more recent file extenstion. Have you installed any Windows Service Packs or Updates since your last save? It could be that the very latest updates aren't supported for the '97 package.

You could try the converters or the viewers on this page, which may at least help you make a backup of your previous work:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/downloads/CD010225121033.aspx

Good luck!

ISys


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

If the data is not sensitive email to rollin_again at hotmail dot com and I can try one of the recovery programs I have. When I have important documents that I can't afford to lose, I always email them to myself so there is a copy on the gmail server at all times.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## countrydaddy (Mar 3, 2007)

I think I lost the reply I tried to make to you guys, so I'll try again.

Thanks for your replies.

To kiwiguy: Yeah, I know I should back up important files, but I just got complacent with this one since I use it almost every day. I appreciate the links. Thanks.

To ISys: No, I haven't installed anything in the past couple of months. Thanks for the links; I'll check them out.

To Rollin_again: There isn't any sensitive material on the file, but you may find some stuff that you think is silly! I'll send you the file. Thanks.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I ran a recovery program on the file and it can now be opened. I have emailed you a copy of the updated workbook. Check it to make sure the data is correct.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## countrydaddy (Mar 3, 2007)

Rollin,
I received the file back from you and it's beautiful. Whew!!!...I am so relieved. Can't thank you enough! Sure glad I signed up with Tech Guy... and sure glad you did too!
Gratefully,
Countrydaddy


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Glad to help out! Have we learned a lesson about keeping backups??

Feel free to mark the thread as solved from the thread tools at the top of the page. One more thing, Welcome to the Tech Support Boards!!

Regards,
Rollin


----------

